# Active Autowerke's E46 330(Ms45) Twin Screw Project



## ActiveAutowerke (Apr 19, 2006)

Here is a sneak peak of our newest project the E46 330 ZHP twin screw.


----------



## AirFrcd (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks VERY nice and clean - what kind of power is the twin screw going to put out? How many lbs of boost are we looking at? What is the cost of the kit?

R/Lawrence


----------



## ActiveAutowerke (Apr 19, 2006)

AirFrcd said:


> Looks VERY nice and clean - what kind of power is the twin screw going to put out? How many lbs of boost are we looking at? What is the cost of the kit?
> 
> R/Lawrence


Thanks its running about 9 PSI.


----------



## bimmerZ5 (Jan 11, 2005)

any chance you guys will pursue CARB approval for California customers?


----------



## ZeroG (Jun 2, 2004)

Any chance of an S54 Twin Screw?


----------



## kbfire607 (Sep 2, 2006)

for 9psi tht **** aint bad 324hp......but i got 8psi and i'm at 360hp.....i got a Rotrex C30-94 Trim Supercharger w/ upgrade ecu and performance euro exhaust......wanna run sometime....


----------



## n3rd (May 17, 2006)

kbfire607 said:


> for 9psi tht **** aint bad 324hp......but i got 8psi and i'm at 360hp.....i got a Rotrex C30-94 Trim Supercharger w/ upgrade ecu and performance euro exhaust......wanna run sometime....


Have you ever been in school? Grammar much? Why get on the forum brag about something you have? How can you post in a vendors thread and challenge them to a race?


----------



## BoostedMike (Feb 16, 2007)

wow that is one aggressive a/f curve. was that measured pre or post cat?


----------



## livfstdrivhrd (Feb 4, 2007)

How about a kit that will fit the 323's? M52


----------



## dUMpEdE39 (Feb 7, 2006)

How about the E39 5-series? There's a few that would want that.


----------



## pridetwo (Mar 14, 2007)

sweet looking turbo kit. is this a work in progress or is this the final product shown ahead of release?


----------



## ksj22 (Apr 12, 2006)

why is it that whenever someone posts here, it takes weeks for responses from others? i too would like to know if this will fit on a '02 530?


----------



## 4.4iX5 (Mar 20, 2007)

wth?!?! 325rwhp with 9psi?!?!?!?!!?!?!? are you joking me?! 269ftlbs??? im lost on this a little.....


----------



## Buyse13 (May 31, 2006)

n3rd said:


> Have you ever been in school? Grammar much? Why get on the forum brag about something you have? How can you post in a vendors thread and challenge them to a race?


i think someone is jealous?! :tsk:

he said run, not race. maybe he just wants to go for a drive with another high powered car?


----------



## stimpee (Oct 12, 2002)

4.4iX5 said:


> wth?!?! 325rwhp with 9psi?!?!?!?!!?!?!? are you joking me?! 269ftlbs??? im lost on this a little.....


Can you please explain what you would like to have explained?


----------

